# Dikhololo purchase



## ehambrick (Jun 21, 2007)

i am considering to purchase a red two br at dik.  i would like to get into a points resort and this seems to be a good opportunity.  it looks as though the resort is not rated so that bothers me some.  i really would like to get into a goldcrown points.  any input would be appreciated.  thanks, eric
end


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 21, 2007)

*Points, Shmoynts.*




ehambrick said:


> i am considering to purchase a red two br at dik.  i would like to get into a points resort and this seems to be a good opportunity.  it looks as though the resort is not rated so that bothers me some.  i really would like to get into a goldcrown points.  any input would be appreciated.  thanks, eric
> end


Last I heard, Dikhololo & the other RCI timeshares in South Africa are not RCI Points timeshares, not for USA owners anyway, even though they apparently run on some sort of points-based system in-country that applies to South African owners of South African timeshares.  That is to say, for USA owners, the RCI timeshares in South Africa are still straight-weeks timeshares no matter how the RCI system works for non-USA owners of South African timeshares.

We ran into some internal RCI confusion over that the 1st time we called up RCI to do _Points For Deposit_ with our previously banked (non-Dikhololo) South African timeshare week.  "I'm sorry, sir," the RCI representative said.  "That is a points resort, so it is not eligible for our _Points For Deposit_ feature."   When I called back a while later, I got approximately the same response.  When I called back a 3rd time, I got somebody familiar with the non-points status of RCI South African timeshares that applies to USA owners, & _Points For Deposit_ went right on through with no trouble.  That was a year or so back. 

This year when I called RCI to do _Points For Deposit_ with another previously banked South African timeshare week, I also had no trouble.  So apparently word is spreading within the RCI establishment that as regards USA owners, the RCI South African timeshare resorts are considered straight-weeks timeshares. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 14, 2007)

*Dikhololo*

You can not go wrong with the Dikhololo it trades excellent


----------



## jackio (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a DIK in my account right now that trades like a dog - can't pull anything decent.


----------



## KenK (Aug 14, 2007)

Most people on tug & the forums would agree with Jackio & Alan


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 14, 2007)

*Dik trades...*

...really poorly compared to what they used to pull. I am not even depositiing my Dik weeks with RCI anymore because of the loss of trading power. It is a shame!


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 15, 2007)

*Dikhololo*

Hi Eric,  just because Dikhololo is not Gold Crown this year it does not mean it won't be next year or a few years from now.

Same goes for the Gold Crown resorts, they do not keep their GC status forever.

You can't go wrong with Dikhololo!

As far as converting these to RCI points, that is a breeze!


----------



## Pat H (Aug 15, 2007)

Dikhololo-Owner said:


> Hi Eric,  just because Dikhololo is not Gold Crown this year it does not mean it won't be next year or a few years from now.
> 
> Same goes for the Gold Crown resorts, they do not keep their GC status forever.
> 
> ...



I find it very strange that you have posted in several places about how great DIK is. You're brand new and all your posts are about the same thing. You didn't happen to sell timeshares, especially DIK and Mt. Amanzi, as a living a few years back? I can't remember the name of the company but the company was in Texas.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 15, 2007)

Pat H said:


> I can't remember the name of the company but the company was in Texas.


That would be ICW, International Condominium Wholesalers, in Montgomery TX, same town as the closing company - and apparently resellers - recommended in this thread:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53221


----------



## Pat H (Aug 15, 2007)

Laurie said:


> That would be ICW, International Condominium Wholesalers, in Montgomery TX, same town as the closing company - and apparently resellers - recommended in this thread:
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53221



Thanks, Laurie, that was it. Gee, what a coincidence! Notice the defensive reply here: www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=377275&posted=1#post377275


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2007)

that individual is a timeshare reseller...and no longer participates on the forum.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 15, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> that individual is a timeshare reseller...and no longer participates on the forum.



To which individual are you referring? The old one or the new one?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2007)

Dikholo-owner


----------



## Pat H (Aug 15, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> Dikholo-owner



Thanks for the clarification.


----------

